
Russia: Facial surveillance, threat of prison make coronavirus quarantines stick - pseudolus
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/europe/in-russia-facial-surveillance-and-risk-of-jail-seek-to-make-coronavirus-quarantines-stick/2020/03/24/a590c7e8-6dbf-11ea-a156-0048b62cdb51_story.html
======
zabana
Well that's pretty much the case everywhere in the "free world"

